# jsp aus java aufrufen



## martinewald (16. Mai 2007)

Hi

In unserem aktuellen Projekt verwenden wir Custom Tags-Libs damit der Code ertwas übersichtlicher wird... Das ist ansich auch eine gute sache, nur hat das ganze den Nachteil das wir HTML-Code aus dem Java generieren müssen. eigentlich ein BIG NO NO! Die schönste Lösung wäre wenn wir in der Java-klasse die benötigten Objekte vorbereiten könnten und dann eine jsp aufrufen für dem html output...  geht das? und wenn ja, wie?

oder gibt es andere Ansätze?

thx Martin


----------



## kleiner_held (16. Mai 2007)

Sorry, verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Der HTML-Code gehoert doch in die JSPs. Wenn ihr JPS Seiten habt, die per Custom Tags Java Klassen aufrufen, die dann wieder JSPs auswerten sollen kommt mir das Konzept irgendwie seltsam vor - oder ich hab was falsch verstanden.

Wenn ihr allgemein etwas sucht, um im Java HTML Seiten oder aehnlich Textausgaben zu generieren ohne an JSP Container oder aehnliches gebunden zu sein, dann schaut euch mal Velocity an.


----------



## martinewald (16. Mai 2007)

also die sache ist die: Wir wollen den ganzen Code in den jsp etwas übersichtlicher gestalten. Für an verschiedenen Orten auftrettende Aufgaben haben wir mit Custom Tags ein gutes Mittel. Für ein Custom Tag kann aber nur eine Java-Klasse aufgerufen werden. Daraus resultiert das wir den html-code denn dieses Tag als resultat hat im java generieren müssen. Schöner wäre es wenn wir den HTML-Output in einem jsp file machen könnten. Aber für dies müssten wir ein jsp-file aufrufen können und wir wissen nicht wie...


----------



## kleiner_held (16. Mai 2007)

In so einem Fall kann man doch den html code aus der jsp im body des CustomTages in die eigene Klasse reinreichen.
Schaut euch am besten mal folgenden Link an: Taglibs


----------

